# Seeking Bareboat charter LA area 50ft+ Catamaran



## SkipperJ (Mar 10, 2016)

Hello,

SEEKING BAREBOAT CHARTER 

Can anyone direct me to a source of 50ft catamarans in or around Los Angels CA or Newport Beach for bareboat chartering?

I have my ASA certs up to big boat catamarans and have sailed 46 monohulls for multiple day trips many times. I have been sailing a newer Lagoon 40 for the last few years for multiple day bareboat charters. This is the largest I have been able to find. I am looking to move up a notch this year.

This is my 10th year sailing and doing multiple day trips. I have good referrals from my current sailing club if needed. They do not have anything bigger than the lagoon 40

I cannot find a source for larger catamarans that offer bareboat charters.

We have an annual Catalina trip that we are organizing for Aug/ Sept and ready to book a boat.

Any input would be great.

Thanks and regards.


----------



## SkipperJ (Mar 10, 2016)

I came to Sailnet in homes of feedback. I am surprised I have 0 comments.

Too bad...
Thanks... SkipperJ


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

perhaps there are no bareboats fitting your criteria?


----------



## rnixon (May 7, 2013)

Big cats are quite rare. It's not the sort of boat that you'd typically buy to put into charter, and owners probably don't need the hassle for the income. A 40' cat is still quite nice, but I hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

I have not even seen many cats that big in so cal. all that I know of that big are captained charters in San Diego. I can't see much market for bare boat in a 50 foot cat. even someone qualified to run a 40' could have to much boat with a 50'. I don't see that there would be that many people qualified to run a 50' CAT that would want to charter one in so cal. Florida, Caribbean sure.
Good luck in your search


----------

